# 💜Wooflink ✨Glam bag is here!!!



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh what a joy to see such a ginormous box sitting on my porch on the way hm from work. After a two week wait, our Glam bag has finally arrived! And pictures don't do justice for how fabulous this shade of purple is in person. And it was packaged so beautifully! 


















































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i wish i could see it :-(


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

You can't see it? :-(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I wonder why that is??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Love it!! Someone said that these bags are the same size as the older models, but they look smaller for some reason.


----------



## motherdear (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh, my that is just gorgeous.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Love it!! Someone said that these bags are the same size as the older models, but they look smaller for some reason.



It's small. But tall. Ava and Brax can both fit since Ava is so tiny. However I would not keep them both in for a long period of time. And thanks! The color is truly magnificent!

Here's both girls in it









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

motherdear said:


> Oh, my that is just gorgeous.



Thankyou! We absolutely adore it 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Really nice!! I know you will enjoy it.  The pups look like they will be very happy with their new method of travel.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks Tina! Purple is my birthstone/fave color. I think it's also a fun color for summer.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Beautiful!! Love the lavender, one of my very favorite colors. So classy in style too, your two beautiful girls are perfect in there.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> Beautiful!! Love the lavender, one of my very favorite colors. So classy in style too, your two beautiful girls are perfect in there.



Thankyou Debra! I can't stop looking at it. And I've thanked my boyfriend a ton! It was a gift from him. Being that he's all the way in Asia he really tries to do all that he can to make us smile. So it is very special to us 💜💕😍


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

The purple color is very nice too! Such a sweet gift! 
The girls look really happy in their new bag! 
Dog gifts are always the best! I was just asking my friends if I can register for dog stuff for my bridal shower! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> The purple color is very nice too! Such a sweet gift!
> The girls look really happy in their new bag!
> Dog gifts are always the best! I was just asking my friends if I can register for dog stuff for my bridal shower! Lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Haha! That's funny! But so true how we all find more joy in making them happy than ourselves.😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiara (May 22, 2014)

Adorable!!!!! The bag and the 2 beautiful little dogs in it!!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Tiara said:


> Adorable!!!!! The bag and the 2 beautiful little dogs in it!!!



Thankyou Tiara! We cannot wait to use it 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Ohhhh I love the purple. I broke down and ordered the collar and leash set for Lady in purple. I just love that color! Very nice.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jayda said:


> Ohhhh I love the purple. I broke down and ordered the collar and leash set for Lady in purple. I just love that color! Very nice.



I love the purple collar and leash too! It's so gorgeous! And thanks, this shade of purple is truly stunning in person. The bag itself is absolutely glamourous and looks like a designer handbag. Very well made 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

